# What search engine do you use?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I use Google for normal stuff but the image results are censored now so I use bing for videos and uncensored image searches.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I use google. How do they sensor search results now?


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

arnie said:


> I use Google for normal stuff but the image results are censored now so I use bing for videos and uncensored image searches.


is it stuff that can ruin my childhood memories?
I use google or my windows chrome default search engine is duckduckgo.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Brad5 said:


> I use google. How do they sensor search results now?


Example: Go into google images and type something like "boobs" - This is in the first few results:










:no

Now try with Bing Images and see what you get.

:yay


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Excite


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Ask Jeeves


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

arnie said:


> Example: Go into google images and type something like "boobs" - This is in the first few results:
> 
> http://play.esea.net/global/media_preview.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fshame-full.com%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2012%2F12%2Fman-boobs.jpg[/MG]
> 
> ...


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

google, just like the simple design. I rarely use bing, but I do like the background pics it have though


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

Are you sure your safesearch is off on google?

I use google for everything .


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Google of course.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Google

Though I miss AltaVista....


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Google owns the search market.

/thread


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Google. After seeing all those Bing commercials about the "Bing it on challenge" I took the test myself. 3 times. I picked Google all 3 times.


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

I like to use DuckDuckGo.
Google to search in my native language.
Sometimes Scirus for school/science related stuff.


----------



## coffeeandflowers (Mar 2, 2013)

Um...Google. Yahoo! was my favorite for years. I still use it from time to time.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

CoolRanch said:


> Google. After seeing all those Bing commercials about the "Bing it on challenge" I took the test myself. 3 times. I picked Google all 3 times.


Everytime I hear "Bing it on", I think of this guy saying it:


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm boring - all I use is Google. In fact I've been using Google almost exclusively since it first launched. Seems so long ago now... :O


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

i use google and bing


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

arnie said:


>


:[email protected] last line.^^


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I use google, but yeah the new safe search thing they have for google images is a pain the ***.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Google did Microsoft an enormous favor when they started filtering their results. Practically nobody used Bing before that.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

if you have safari installed, turn on the private browsing and the safesearch options are back. not sure about chrome and firefox though.


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

There is really no reason to use anything else than Google. You are doing yourself a disservice by using other search engines as you will eventually miss an important link. Plus last time I checked, Yahoo had this weird "McAfee certified" feature which really pissed me off.

That said, Google are getting very overbearing with their homogenization process. I don't like that.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*duckduckgo*

sometimes google


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Bing videos is good for porn. Google with everything else.


----------



## Tothegrave (May 9, 2013)

Google, always been perfect for me. Yahoo next. Bing third.


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Google. I used Bing once in a blue moon, if I want to search for differing results.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I use CharliesSearches.com. If you use his search page you get money off and some free coupons and it's all very hush hush. Only Charlie knows my sexual preference.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I don't understand why Google was able to get such a high percentage of internet users. They had crappy text ads and paid off a bunch of people. Their search results aren't any better than what I was getting with Yahoo!.


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

Google!


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

arnie said:


> I use Google for normal stuff but the image results are censored now so I use bing for videos and uncensored image searches.


There is a p word which breaks the filter. I've not tried it because I don't know what the P word is but good luck in your quest (if you decide to take it up).


----------

